# Keylogger lt. Blizzard-Support in neuester BLASC Version!



## Malarr (26. Oktober 2007)

Folgender Sachverhalt:

der Account eines mir nahestehenden WoW-Spielers wurde (durch Blizzard-Support bestätig) gestern gehackt.

In einem längeren Telefonat mit dem Blizzard-Support kam es zu der Aussage seitens Blizzard, dass sich nach Durchsicht und Vergleich zahlreicher Daten offensichtlich ein Keylogger in der neusten BLASC-Version festgesetzt hat.

Ich persönlich habe daraufhin SOFORT sämtliche betreffende Tools und Software entfernt und meine Accountdaten geändert.

Eine Stellungnahme seitens des BLASC-Supports wäre sehr wünschenswert!

mfg
Malarr


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

erstmal sehr bedauerlich das dein Kumpel einem Keylogger zum Opfer gefallen bist. Zur Analyse wären ein paar mehr Details wären im Gegenzug wünschenswert. Beispielsweise: Von welcher Quelle hast er/sie unser Tool bezogen und wie bist du mit Hilfe des Blizzard-Supports zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, das der Keylogger in unserer Software hockt? "Durchsicht und Vergleich zahlreicher Daten" sagt dazu leider nicht viel aus.

Wir bieten hier auf buffed.de garantiert keine Version mit Keylogger an und unterstützen bzw. bieten auch keinen Download unseres Tools auf anderen Seiten an - außer hier auf buffed.de. Sollte es andere Quellen geben, bieten sie unseren Download ohne unser Wissen an.


----------



## Malarr (26. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal sehr bedauerlich das du einem Keylogger zum Opfer gefallen bist. Zur Analyse wären ein paar mehr Details wären im Gegenzug wünschenswert. Beispielsweise: Von welcher Quelle hast du unser Tool bezogen und wie bist du mit Hilfe des Blizzard-Supports zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, das der Keylogger in unserer Software hockt? "Durchsicht und Vergleich zahlreicher Daten" sagt dazu leider nicht viel aus.



Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Betroffen ist der Account meines Bruders, der leider heute Schichtdienst hat und daher mich gebeten hat sein Anliegen weiterzugeben.
Den BLASC-Client hat er direkt über eure Seite bezogen und per Updatefunktion regelmäßig auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Die Aussage, dass der Keylogger offensichtlich in der BLASC-Software "hockt" (sorry, hab ich mal übernommen) wurde von einem Mitarbeiter des Blizzard-Support während des gestrigen Telefongesprächs getätigt. Die Aussage "beim Vergleich der Daten" kam vom Blizzard-Support.

Ihr versteht sicherlich, dass die Situation recht unschön ist und ehrlich gesagt mein und das Vertrauen mir nahe stehender Personen in BLASC - ein Tool, welches ich bisher gern genutzt und als sehr hilfreich empfunden habe - recht erschüttert wurde.

Ich will hier nicht irgendwas diabolisches an die Wand malen, ich hoffe das versteht jeder der das hier liest. Es geht mir/uns rein um die Klärung der Geschichte bzw. um Feedback eurer Seite zu den Aussagen seitens Blizzard-Support.

Danke im Voraus
Malarr


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt Keylogger, die sich in aktiven Prozessen festbeißen und wenn BLASC2 läuft, ist das ein aktiver Prozess - Wenn er sich den über einen Virus oder andere Quellen eingefangen hat - Vielleicht hilft ein DeepScan seines systems machen (nicht mit antivir - irgend ein effektiverer Virenscanner wie von G-DATA oder F-Prot) und prüfen ob überhaupt eine bzw. noch mehr Dateien befallen sind.  Die genannte Aussage des Blizzard-Supports ist nicht sonderlich befriedigend bzw. umfassend bzw. detailliert bzw. aussagekräftig.


----------



## Malarr (26. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt Keylogger, die sich in aktiven Prozessen festbeißen und wenn BLASC2 läuft, ist das ein aktiver Prozess - Wenn er sich den über einen Virus oder andere Quellen eingefangen hat - Vielleicht hilft ein DeepScan seines systems machen (nicht mit antivir - irgend ein effektiverer Virenscanner wie von G-DATA oder F-Prot) und prüfen ob überhaupt eine bzw. noch mehr Dateien befallen sind.  Die genannte Aussage des Blizzard-Supports ist nicht sonderlich befriedigend bzw. umfassend bzw. detailliert bzw. aussagekräftig.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er das bereits gemacht hat - werde ihn aber auf jeden Fall nochmal darauf hinweisen.

Vorerst danke für deine/eure Hilfe und Feedbacks - sollte sich noch etwas ergeben oder wir mehr Details bekommen geben wir bescheid.

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Steamie (31. Oktober 2007)

Malarr schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er das bereits gemacht hat - werde ihn aber auf jeden Fall nochmal darauf hinweisen.
> 
> Vorerst danke für deine/eure Hilfe und Feedbacks - sollte sich noch etwas ergeben oder wir mehr Details bekommen geben wir bescheid.
> 
> Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.



was is den nu mit dem sachverhalt ? 
halt uns mal auf dem laufenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

interessiert mich schon denn ich habe einige charaktere und benutzte ebenso den blasc profiler.
über 3 ecken habe ich auch erfahren das blasc angeblich ein keylogger benutzt, ich persönlich kann es aber nicht wirklich glauben. 
aber wenn da was dran sein sollte ists schon ne ziemlich krasse sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
steamie


----------



## Pi91 (31. Oktober 2007)

Steamie schrieb:


> was is den nu mit dem sachverhalt ?
> halt uns mal auf dem laufenden.
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas kann sich eine so erfolgreiche Fansite von WoW gar nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst so hart hocharbeiten und dann seinen Ruf durch so etwas versauen. Der Blasc2 war schon immer mMn. eine seriöse Software und wird es auch weiterhin bleiben.
Ich kann ZAM in der Sache nur zustimmten, dass sich da ein kleines Progrämmchen eingeschlichen haben könnte und Blasc als "Wirt" benutzt. Wo hast du es denn erfahren, wenn ich fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles in Allem kein Grund zur Panik. Dies ist ein Einzelfall und nicht die Regel.  Vllt. ist in Blasc2 auch eine Sicherheitslücke, die es einem Trojaner o.ä. erlaubt, über die Software auf die WoW-Daten zuzugreifen und so die Einlogdaten mit festhält.


----------



## Steamie (31. Oktober 2007)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Sowas kann sich eine so erfolgreiche Fansite von WoW gar nicht leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie gesagt ich habs nur über hören sagen mitbekommen in unserer gilde meinte jemand das er es vom freund hat.
ich benutze blasc auch schon ewig und kann es mir wie oben schon gesagt nicht vorstellen das so etwas passiert.
es kann auch gut sein das dieser member bei uns der das mit dem keylogger erwähnte genau diesen fall 
(der hier oben beschrieben wird) gemeint hat.

na ja lenge rede kurzer sinn .. gut das es eben nicht der fall ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 
steamie


----------



## arieos (3. November 2007)

Da dekompliert mal eben ein Callcenter agent die Exe und kuckt gleich mal nach das das ein Keylooger sit .. oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen .. wenn man sich mal überlegt wie groß die blasc Datenbank ist und wieviele Leute das tool installiert haben .. eher unwahrscheinlich, das nur dann dein Bruder betroffen ist .. 
Ich nutzte schon den alten Blasc updater, als es noch garnicht buffed.de gab und das tool ist sauber. 

Vielleicht mal weniger auf schmuddelseiten surfen und emule ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyshit (3. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal sehr bedauerlich das dein Kumpel einem Keylogger zum Opfer gefallen bist. Zur Analyse wären ein paar mehr Details wären im Gegenzug wünschenswert. Beispielsweise: Von welcher Quelle hast er/sie unser Tool bezogen und wie bist du mit Hilfe des Blizzard-Supports zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, das der Keylogger in unserer Software hockt? "Durchsicht und Vergleich zahlreicher Daten" sagt dazu leider nicht viel aus.
> 
> Wir bieten hier auf buffed.de garantiert keine Version mit Keylogger an und unterstützen bzw. bieten auch keinen Download unseres Tools auf anderen Seiten an - außer hier auf buffed.de. Sollte es andere Quellen geben, bieten sie unseren Download ohne unser Wissen an.



JA ich denke auch das es nicht von dieser Site dann ist sondern von i welchen Andren Foren wo vllt BLASC edit wurde. Aber wenn Blizz sagt es kommt aus dem BLASC Ordner ist es  so wie jeder weiß kann BLizz euren PC durch suchen und so viele feststellen (zb Cheats und hacks)


----------



## bdix (4. November 2007)

Ich sag es nur noch mal zu gerne:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  siehe hier --> sicherheitslücke im blascrafter  - buffed - Nix schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonus (7. Dezember 2007)

Einem aus meiner gilde wurde letzte woche der account gehackt. Das übliche spielchen folgte per email und ein interessantes gespräch mit der hotline. Da das opfer weder keylogger noch ähnliches auf dem pc hatte fragte er die dame am anderen ende wie so etwas möglich sei und sie sagte dass sie bereit über 70 gehackte accounts hätte weil diese den blasc profiler/crafter auf ihrem pc hätten. 

Ich habe beide addons auf meinem pc und kann bis jetzt keinen hack melden und würde gerne mal ein statement dazu von den blasc machern sehen.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Kenne bisher niemand der damit solche Probleme hatte.


----------



## Ashtera (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen.... wenn es wirklich am BlasC2 liegen würde, wären es sicher mehr als 70 gehackte accounts.

Ich denke das Läuft eher wie folgt ab: Jemand hat Blasc auf seinem Rechner. Fängs sich dann Irgendwo einen Trojaner/Keylogger oder irgendetwas in der richtung ein und dann ist sein Account gehackt. Da aber nicht jeder Trojaner/Keylogger erkannt oder gefunden wird fällt das ganze dann auf Blasc zurück.

ALSO: Vieleicht liegt es ja auch am Windows-Mediaplayer, habe gehört den haben auch manche Leute auf ihrem Rechner von dem ein Account gehackt wurde... XD

Also... soviel von mir dazu


----------



## Denji (KdV) (8. Dezember 2007)

Nur weile viele Blasc benutzen; heist dass noch lange nicht dass Blasc schuld ist... ich denke die Leute haben sich ein Trojaner/Keylogger eingefangen...
Ob durch schlechte Firewall, Schmuddel Seiten etc ist eigentlich egal.
Und wenn ein anderes Programm Blasc zum hacken nutzt (was nicht bestädigt ist oder war) kann es genauso jedes andere Programm wo grad leuft nutzen

Soll heisen: Egal ob die Blasc haben oder nicht, gehackt wären sie so oder so geworten; ob der Hack nun Blasc oder xy benutzt kommt aufs gleiche raus.

Grüße Denji


----------



## krakos (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich vermute einfach mal, das ein Programm im Umlauf ist, was sich an BLASC dransetzt, und irgendwie die Daten mit bekommt (sei es durch keylogger, oder ausspähen des datenverkehrs)

Dieses Programm haben sie die User aber von woanders eingefangen, somit liegt weniger die Schuld bei Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als beim User selber.

Da gibts so nen nettes Sprichtwort:

Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt vor dem PC.


----------



## Faralon (9. Dezember 2007)

Es kann doch sein, dass der Addon Updater sich den Keylogger zieht. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die Addons, die dem Blasc Nutzer damit zur Verfügung gestellt werden, vorher ausreichend geprüft wurden?
Teilweise lädt er Addons hoch, die einfach nicht funktionieren (bei mir derzeit Atlas Loot Enhanced-komischerweise funzt die ältere Version nach wie vor gut). 
Wie sieht es also mit der Lücke Addons aus? Da in eine der unzähligen Dateien einen Keylogger einzubauen, traue ich meinem 6 jährigen Neffen zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2007)

Faralon schrieb:


> Es kann doch sein, dass der Addon Updater sich den Keylogger zieht. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die Addons, die dem Blasc Nutzer damit zur Verfügung gestellt werden, vorher ausreichend geprüft wurden?
> Teilweise lädt er Addons hoch, die einfach nicht funktionieren (bei mir derzeit Atlas Loot Enhanced-komischerweise funzt die ältere Version nach wie vor gut).
> Wie sieht es also mit der Lücke Addons aus? Da in eine der unzähligen Dateien einen Keylogger einzubauen, traue ich meinem 6 jährigen Neffen zu...
> 
> ...




Also, die Addons kommen von files.wowace.com - die Prüfung können wir also nicht vornehmen, außer wir laden uns jeden Tag alle verfügbaren Addons runter und lassen einen Virenscan drüber laufen - aber dafür müssten wir separat einen Praktikanten einstellen. ;-)

Der andere Punkt ist - Addons KÖNNEN bösartige Programme beinhalten, nur führt BLASC die nicht aus, was zur Infektion notwendig ist. BLASC zieht nur die Zip-Dateien und entpackt sie in den Interface-Addons-Ordner, das reicht um das Addon funktionstüchtig zu machen. Sollte eine Ausführbare Datei in dem Ordner sein, die einen Keylogger enthält, müsste der User die schon selbst ausgeführt haben - um die Infektion auszulösen. Die für Addons benötigte Scriptsprache LUA enthält keinerlei Code-Segmente die eine Ausführbare Datei benötigt. D.h: eine infektiöse Datei liegt dann im Dateiformat BAT, Exe oder Com vor oder Dateien die über ein anderes Programm ausgeführt werden können (Sounddateien beispielsweise) und wird von WoW nicht berücksichtigt. Man kann mit LUA Funktionen nachladen, jedoch keine Dateien ausführen. Addons die Sounddateien laden mal außen vorgelassen - da sieht es schon etwas komplizierter aus. 

Zum Thema Atlas-Loot: Auf wowace gibt es wohl nur eine veraltete Version von Atlas, das für Atlas-Loot benötigt wird. Um Atlas-Loot weiterhin funktionstüchtig zu halten, sollte man über den wowace-updater und den BLASC-Addon-Updater Atlas selbst wohl in der Update-Liste nicht berücksichtigen. 

krakos schrieb, das es vielleicht ein Programm gibt, das sich speziell in BLASC hooked. Möglich - aber uns (noch) nicht bekannt. Es gab bei einigen Virenscannern in der Vergangenheit Fälle, das Viren sich speziell in deren ausführbare Dateien gehooked haben um diese außer Kraft zu setzen oder direkt zu weiteren Infektionen zu nutzen.


----------



## Muahdib (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man überlegt kann der Keylogger nicht in einer LUA Datei hocken da er ja erst nach der Keyeingabe so gestartet würde .

Aber ist es vielleicht möglich aus einem LUA Script herraus eine Exe zu befallen oder geht das nicht ?

Ansonsten kann es nur sein das 3. Party Programme Trojaner Keylogger sich von anderer Quelle 
eingeschlichen haben und somit die Hac´s möglich sind .


----------



## Thorona (11. Dezember 2007)

> Hy erstmal,
> 
> ich hab mich mal mit Blizz MA's unterhalten, es ist bewießen worden das die neuste Version von diesem blasc Profiler gehackt worden ist, und dort Key Logger auf "enable" stehen.
> 
> ...



Qulle: KLICK


Gibts da ne Äuserung vom Buffed-Team? Besteht da ein Zusammenhang oder ist das nur dummes Gerede?

--------------------

vergesst es *g* hab eben gesehen, diese anfrage gibt es schon ^^


----------



## NeoWalker (13. Dezember 2007)

Malarr schrieb:


> Folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> der Account eines mir nahestehenden WoW-Spielers wurde (durch Blizzard-Support bestätig) gestern gehackt.
> 
> ...




*rofl lmoa lol* 

xD sry aber das musste sein.

Das was du da labberst ist Bullshit... nur weil dein Bruder wahrscheinlich nicht nachgedacht hat 
und keinen Anti Virus drauf hat sag ich mal "*HaHa*"

Vll. hat dein Bruder auch paar Sachen aus dem I-Net geladen und da tatsächlich ein Trojaner drin war.
Was lernen wir hier drauss ? Pornos laden lohnt sicht nicht !


----------



## Soiphos (13. Dezember 2007)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> *rofl lmoa lol*
> 
> xD sry aber das musste sein.
> 
> ...



Dein Post ist mal ein "HaHa" wert. Der Sachverhalt wurde gut formuliert geäußert und es wurde lediglich gesagt das eine Stellungsnahme wünschenswert sei. 

Just my 2 Cents  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (13. Dezember 2007)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> [ Pornos laden lohnt sicht nicht !



/sing "The internet is for...."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moeglich (13. Dezember 2007)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> [ Pornos laden lohnt sicht nicht !


Es sei denn, man hat einen Mac ... xD


----------

